

Techstars joins White House to "Startup America" - treyxturner
http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/31/ibm-intel-techstars-and-the-white-house-startup-america/

======
spitfire
That's a pretty good coup there for techstars. ycombinator who? Do they have
the whitehouses endorsement?

No judgement on the quality of either of course. Except for the govt. I see
this failing. "Entrepreneurial" programs managed by big business or govt
always seem to generate not-very-entreprenurial outcomes. Just me-too
businesses and ideas.

